# Mercury 25 hp Sea Pro information needed!



## Guest

In the next few months more then likely I will be buying another Mercury 25hp 2 stroke. I'm going to be buying a new one, but have some questions.

It seems there are two types of of these motors made today:

*The Mercury 25hp 2 stroke that stopped being sold in the US in 05' which has F-N-R on the tiller handle. This motor can be bought and shipped here from AU and other European Counties.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CBsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islandwaterworld.com%2Fbrowse.cfm%2Fmercury-25hp-seapro-25m-15-inch-shaft-2-stroke%2F4%2C6046.html&ei=1regTbuNLoyEtgfPksiXAw&usg=AFQjCNGqrc0YHCLEYjTa3uwSABcJMmcdmQ


* The 2nd Mercury 25hp 2 stroke Sea Pro is a commercial grade motor with S.S. parts, F-N-R on the side. I also read that there is an extra water induction on the nose cone as well as the two standard ones. You can also remove a restrictor from the carb and turn it into a 30hp. This is a Tohatsu from around 96' still being produced in Latin America and can be bought in Canada.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.smalloutboards.com%2Fm99.htm&ei=1regTbuNLoyEtgfPksiXAw&usg=AFQjCNHJpvngWgKL1Q1Um6QXZ0-8xho9qg


I have had a lot of small Mercury outboards. The all in one tiller is a nice feature, but not when compaired to a Merc/Tohatsu IMO.

Does anyone have addition information on these motors or info that I might have wrong?


----------



## floridanative1028

If you PM me your email I can send you the manual for the Merc 20/25 and it has some good specs that show the differences between the Sea Pro 25 and the regular consumer 25. The main difference I noticed was the main jet on the Sea Pro carb is 0.080 in. while the other 25 is 0.076 in. and the 20 is 0.044 in. I also think I remember reading on the Mercury website that the Sea Pros have a tougher lower unit.


----------



## Guest

> If you PM me your email I can send you the manual for the Merc 20/25 and it has some good specs that show the differences between the Sea Pro 25 and the regular consumer 25.  The main difference I noticed was the main jet on the Sea Pro carb is 0.080 in. while the other 25 is 0.076 in. and the 20 is 0.044 in.  I also think I remember reading on the Mercury website that the Sea Pros have a tougher lower unit.


Thanks.


I have a side question to that. I know a lot of people have asked over the years,but I have never read how hard is it to turn a 20hp to a 25hp? Sounds like it's just the carb?


----------



## Jeffinbelize

Might want to talk to these guys:

http://www.smalloutboards.com/m99.htm


----------



## flicker12345

I talked with a long time Mercury Mechanic about those 25 sea pro engines from small outboards. He said they were great engines but they were made by taihatsu or nissan...I caled the dealer @ samll outboards and they said you could get parts for them through nissan or taihatsu...Hope this helps


----------



## jbedul

The "Mercury" Sea Pro is nothing more than an old school Tohatsu 25...Nothing "Mercury" except the decals.

I consider myself VERY lucky to have found an '08 model earlier this year. Been running it on my Gheenoe Classic.

VERY fast, VERY strong, VERY durable motors.

Runs on 50:1, idles a little rough, screams like a banshee at WOT.

Built like a tank, damn near bulletproof.

Making it a 30 hp is not QUITE as easy as removing a restrictor, you also gotta reset the timing a little... 



















There's not a 25 on Planet Earth I would trade it for...


----------



## Guest

> The "Mercury" Sea Pro is nothing more than an old school Tohatsu 25...Nothing "Mercury" except the decals.
> 
> I consider myself VERY lucky to have found an '08 model earlier this year.  Been running it on my Gheenoe Classic.
> 
> VERY fast, VERY strong, VERY durable motors.
> 
> Runs on 50:1, idles a little rough, screams like a banshee at WOT.
> 
> Built like a tank, damn near bulletproof.
> 
> Making it a 30 hp is not QUITE as easy as removing a restrictor, you also gotta reset the timing a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a 25 on Planet Earth I would trade it for...






I think I'm pretty much set on buying this motor if my new skiff performs well with the '99 I have. I have two Merc. 25 2 strokes now, but want a new one for my new skiff and it will be converted to a 30hp. ;D 

I have a few questions that I will PM you since you have one.


----------



## Marathon75

I am very interested in the Sea Pro 25 hp. Is small outboards.com the best choice to buy from? Any issues with importing a 2 stroke in 2011?
That's a cool 4 blade you are running, can you tell us more about it?


----------



## anytide

merc./mariner have been jap. for long time..
-good info. here..
http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/
-anytide


----------



## Guest

> I am very interested in the Sea Pro 25 hp. Is small outboards.com the best choice to buy from? Any issues with importing a 2 stroke in 2011?
> That's a cool 4 blade you are running, can you tell us more about it?



That is pretty much the only place that can get them from what I have found. They are made in Japan and shipped to Canada.

Like others have said they are nothing more than a mid '90's Tohatsu, but made with-in the last year.


----------



## jbedul

> That's a cool 4 blade you are running, can you tell us more about it?


The Prop is a Tohatsu Catalog item. 10X10 pitch. $232.

It comes in a Tohatsu box, but the fine print says Solas Saturn..


----------



## Marathon75

Ordered a Sea Pro 25 hp today.....hope to have it rigged and running soon....have a 13" Powertech on an earlier 25 hp Merc that I will start with.....will keep y'all posted....


----------



## lemaymiami

One minor point to consider if buying an "out of country" motor.... Will you have any warranty at all? I ask because most export motors I'm familiar with don't have a warranty in the USA....


----------



## flicker12345

I asked my Merc Mechanic and he said the "international warranty" could apply...may want to call smalloutboards.com to ask...


----------



## lemaymiami

Since there's a lot less money involved in a small motor, whether it has a warranty or not isn't a big issue. If it was me, though, I'd want something from the manufacturer about any warranty so that I knew where I stood before spending a penny... Dealers come and go but the warranty stuff comes from the manufacturer (and sometimes even the factory has trouble getting a dealer to honor that warranty....).


----------



## shanerain55

Anyone have any updates on how they like their Merc Sea Pro 25 hp? I have been looking at smalloutboards.com and for $2595.00 it seems like a hell of a deal as compared to the prices I have seen for 25-30 hp new locally. Of course, most I have priced have been 4 strokes with electric start though. Also, I have read that these motors are manual start, but have an alternator. Is this true? Thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## Les_Lammers

> The "Mercury" Sea Pro is nothing more than an old school Tohatsu 25...Nothing "Mercury" except the decals.
> 
> I consider myself VERY lucky to have found an '08 model earlier this year.  Been running it on my Gheenoe Classic.
> 
> VERY fast, VERY strong, VERY durable motors.
> 
> Runs on 50:1, idles a little rough, *screams like a banshee at WOT.*Built like a tank, damn near bulletproof.
> 
> Making it a 30 hp is not QUITE as easy as removing a restrictor, you also gotta reset the timing a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a 25 on Planet Earth I would trade it for...



Does that mean it is really 'loud' as in noisy?


----------



## get_er_done

So how was the purchase and install of the sea pro? Did you have a good buyer experience dealing with the smalloutboards.com folks? Please let me know and I had the same exact concerns you did...............coming from a 25hp old Merc to possibly the seapro

Thanks alot


----------



## DavidIvey

Im very curious too how everything with SmallOutboards.com was? Im considering that same engine, but wish it had electric start! It looks great though!

Also how much does the boat draft with that jack plate and engine? Any speed numbers?


----------



## get_er_done

anything here guys?


----------



## jbedul

Well, if the question is directed at me, here's a pic...It'll float here:










The trolling motor and engine are on bottom, holding her in place while I was upstream wading.

As for speed numbers, with a 10X10 4 blade, she'll run 33 (gps) with two on board, and with a 10X13 3 blade, she'll do a solid 35 with two, and 37 solo.

I've never measured how shallow of a bar I can run across, but it's pretty scary... 

Hope this helps some..


----------



## get_er_done

insane speed dude.........

let me ask you where did you get the motor? have you had any issues? did it come with electric start? do you have an alternator set up on the motor?

sorry for all the questions buddy and thank you


----------



## jbedul

I bought the motor used off of Craig's List, and it's a manual start. Tohatsu sells a complete kit to install a starter for about $500.

I'd like to have e-start, but it'll start cold on a half a pull, so I have not worried about it much...


----------



## Guest

I ended up just keeping my Mercury 25hp 2 stroke rather then spend $2800 for a new Sea Pro w/5hp more.

Still the Sea Pro is one of the best small motors ever built.


----------



## TidewateR

I just got off the phone with the guys at Small outboards....They are no longer selling the SeaPro's in the states! sad sad day...


----------



## jonterr

I have one with elec start, 2011 , with very low, 30 ish hours, in n e ga. If interested , 7064993911 Jon


----------



## el9surf

I have a like new power tech 4 blade that fits this motor to piggyback on the last post. Pm me if interested. Located in cfl. 
Also bump for a good motor, I enjoyed mine while I had it.


----------

